# Bigger than a Sunfish



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello! This is my first post here so I will keep it short in the event it's in the wrong forum. I am 52, 130-140 lbs, 5'5" and learned to sail rather well on Lake Arthur in western Pennsylvania using a Sunfish.

I may get the Sunfish back for next summer (It's in Gainesville, Ga right now), and would like to sail locally on Shenango River Lake.
This lake allows for speed boats and water skiing so I am concerned about handling the swells with a Sunfish.

I was thinking of getting something larger with a jib, like a Flying Scot. Any suggestions?


----------



## poltergeist (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lots of choices ...*

A Flying Scot or something like it will certainly give you a lot more ... the opportunity to take guests sailing, a longer season (because it's not as wet as a Sunfish), easy singlehanding under mainsail alone, etc. I sail a Scot and love it, but there are plenty of other choices available in boats under 20 feet. There have been two recent threads on this, and a quick search will give you lots of other options. If you want to chat further about the Scot, don't hesitate to drop me a PM.

Kurt


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

The scot is a great boat very stable and safe. I love small boats you have so many great boats to consider keep your mind open and if possible sail them if you can before the purchase. rebel javelin and the albacore come to mind, the ladder is a lot of fun will fit 4 comfortably the rebel 7 or 8 the jav also a big cockpit with a high freeboard. All rudders kick up and are easily trailored the Rebel being the heaviest at 700 lbs. GOOD LUCK PEACE


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Another vote for a Scot (we owned #4188). Setting the mast alone will be a chore for you but it can be done. They have (or had) a promo video showing a small girl setting the mast using the trailer winch.

It's a little bit wet in a chop but never harried or overly disturbed by them.

Slightly smaller and still a nice sailor is the Precision 15. Not as robust as the Scot, but not as pricey, either. About half the $.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

There are so many boats that are bigger than a Sunfish: Flying Scot, 470, Sonar and the Lightning to mention a few. Here is the link to the Lightning Class racing association: International Lightning Class
The Lightning & Sonar can be sailed as hard as you want or as delicately as needed. I believe that both come with, or can be rigged for spinnaker sailing but the older Lightnings will be cheaper. If you want something you can actually sleep on you need to look at small keel boats like the Catalina 22' and their competition (which might even include the MacGregor 26', but look for the older models like the 'S' and 'D' models - not the ones with the 50 HP engines.). 
Flying Scot's are very nice boats for their size too and are probably better than the old Snipe or whatever. I know that the Lightning has been around for nearly 60 years but it is a good sailor and there are many of them around that will challenge your sailing skills.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Great posts!*

Thank you so much for the great posts about these sail boats. I've looked at a lot of these and I like the Flying Scot for lots of reasons but one is I have a 13 year old son who is smart but diagnosed with autism and ADHD. He's pretty much a non-verbal communicator. I like the large stern deck on the Flying Scot as with this sailboat I believe my son can help steer the sailboat on easy days.


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Just ran across this one on boat p0rn...uhhh...I mean craigslist. If you watch that site, you'll find something that fits the bill.

1977 O'Day in Austin

Good luck!

_I've no vested interest in the O'Day. I just think she's purty. _


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

If you're up for a project on an older boat, look at Rhodes 19. You can find them with fin keels or center boards everywhere.


----------



## TheFrog (Oct 25, 2007)

Another boat to consider is the Boston Whaler Harpoon 5.2 (or maybe the little sibling 4.6). Stable, unsinkable boat, slightly wetter than a Flying Scot but still pretty dry. As it is a little lighter and has a shorter mast it is a little bit easier to set up. Sails pretty well. No stern deck. Some have a removable cuddy in the bow. It is a bit easier to get up to the bow than the Flying Scot as even when the cuddy is installed there is still a vestige of the seat that gives you either a good place to brace a foot or a convenient place for kids to sit. It is a foam sandwich design and can literally be sawed in half and still float. Seats are not as comfortable as the Scot. And be aware, the cuddy keeps the spray off of items stored under it but the anchor locker drains into the cuddy so items on the floor get wet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

save you money use your sunfish, i sailed this boats in the gulf in high wave's never had a problem, ski boats make a smaller wake! the waves i sailed in were anywhere from 2 ft. to 6ft. had a blast......


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

kb2652 said:


> save you money use your sunfish, i sailed this boats in the gulf in high wave's never had a problem, ski boats make a smaller wake! the waves i sailed in were anywhere from 2 ft. to 6ft. had a blast......


and how many people did you take out sailing with your sunfish?


----------



## stellamarique (Mar 27, 2009)

Do any of you own or sail an Albacore? If so, what are the pros & cons? Which manufacturer made the best used Albacores? I live in the mid-west USA & they are hard to find.


----------

